# do not know what to think



## met (Sep 24, 2015)

my husband ignores me and will be mean and fight for anything anymore. we hardly ever talk cause when we do it ends up in a no matter what the topic is.it just seem he cannot stand to be around me . what should I do and think of this attitude towards me? I am at aloss for words and I do not know what to do I have 2 young children


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear you are in this position.

1. is this a recent thing or has it always been like this?
2. is he having any issues at work, financial problems, family problems, etc which would cause him to be irritable?

3. Are you working? How old are your children and how long have you been married?
4. have you asked him what the problem is?
5. You have to call him out when he starts doing this and try to get to the bottom of his behaviour

Apart from this, there is really not enough information to draw any conclusions.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

met said:


> my husband ignores me and will be mean and fight for anything anymore. we hardly ever talk cause when we do it ends up in a no matter what the topic is.it just seem he cannot stand to be around me . what should I do and think of this attitude towards me? I am at aloss for words and I do not know what to do I have 2 young children



I don't know if this applies to your situation but it does for Mrs.CuddleBug and I.

Mrs.CuddleBug has a low "LD" conservative sex drive. 1x month roughly.

I have a high "HD" adventurous sex drive. I could have sex every day and even multiple times a day.

When its been almost 1 month of no sex, I get very moody, *****y and fight with her about minor issues and we do our own things alone. Of course Mrs.CuddleBug hates this and gets upset, never realizing that physical intimacy and sex is very important to me as a man.

I even took the 5 love languages quiz and found out my main love language is Physical rating 12. That means I love and need everything physical with Mrs.CuddleBug. I found out her main love language is not physical but Acts of Service rating 12, which makes sense because she's always worked in the service and retail industries.


Home | The 5 Love Languages® | Improving Millions of Relationships? One Language at a Time.


Even after both of us knowing each others main love languages, it didn't take long before Mrs.CuddleBug went back to her old "LD" ways.


Are the kids taking all of your time leaving little to no intimate time with your hubby?

Sometimes after having kids, the woman's sex drive drastically drops because her hormones haven't bounced back yet and sometimes medication might be needed.

Is he stressed out because finances are tight?

Does he work long days and is very tired?

Have either of you let yourselves go and need to get in shape? Don't find each other physically attractive?


More info please.


----------

